# CI+ Modul für Panasonic



## mns1188 (17. Februar 2012)

*CI+ Modul für Panasonic*

Hallo Erstmal

Mein Vater hat sich heute einen Panasonic Viera TX-L37EW30S gekauft
http://www.amazon.de/Panasonic-TX-L...=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1329508710&sr=1-2*
*
Er empfängt zur Zeit nur analoge Sender und die vom DVB-C Receiver, die aber alle verschlüsselt sind bist auf Das Erste und ZDF. So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, braucht man ein CI+ Modul und eine Smartcard um die Sender wie RTL, Pro7 usw. über den DVB-C Receiver freizuschalten, ich hoffe ich lieg da richtig. Wenn ja bräuchte ich da hilfe. Ich war schon mal auf der Seite von KabelDeutschland um mir das alles schon mal ein wenig auszuschauen, aber leider bekommt mein Vater kein KabelDeutschland, da er ein wenig abgelegen wohnt. Bei Unitymedia würde er zumindest Fernsehen bekommen, das reicht ja.

HDTV Empfang - HD Fernsehen von Unitymedia 

Wäre das, dass richtige für ihn, um mind. die Standart Kanäle über den DVB-C Receiver freizuschalten.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. ^^

Gruß mns1188
*
*


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: CI+ Modul für Panasonic*

Also alle HD Sender ausser ARDHD,ZDFHD und ArteHD sind bei Unity verschlüsselt. Um die zu sehen brauchste von Unity die SmartKarte mit dem HDZusatz Paket.
Lohnt sich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Ich habe auch den Ollen DVB-C Tuner von UM in den Keller gepackt und meine normale SmartKarte in das AlphaCrypt Modul gepackt.
https://www.mascom.de/index.php?id=25&tx_jppageteaser_pi1[backId]=13

Kannst aber auch das UM Modul nehmen wenns sein muss, nur wiegesatz , dazu muss dann die HD-Option extra


----------



## mns1188 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: CI+ Modul für Panasonic*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Also alle HD Sender ausser ARDHD,ZDFHD und ArteHD sind bei Unity verschlüsselt. Um die zu sehen brauchste von Unity die SmartKarte mit dem HDZusatz Paket.
> Lohnt sich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> Ich habe auch den Ollen DVB-C Tuner von UM in den Keller gepackt und meine normale SmartKarte in das AlphaCrypt Modul gepackt.
> https://www.mascom.de/index.php?id=25&tx_jppageteaser_pi1[backId]=13
> ...




Also im prinzip ganz normal über Uniytmedia das Standart Kabel angebot bestellen, dann bekommste per Post oder wie auch immer, einen Receiver und ne Smartcrad.
Den Reciever kannste eig. gleich wegpacken und steckst die Smartcard in das von dir genannte Modul. Alle Sender die über den integrierten DVB-C Reiceiver verschlüsstelt waren, sind dann freigeschaltet, also zumindest die Sender die in dem Paket dabei sind. Ist das so richtig?

Und noch was zum Modul
Würde es das auch bringen?
http://www.amazon.de/AlphaCrypt-Light-Empfang-verschl%C3%BCsselten-Satelliten-Programmen/dp/B000A1LNBO/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1329511855&sr=1-1


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: CI+ Modul für Panasonic*

1. erspare Dir den Ärger mit dem Light Modul, es sollte gehen tut es aber immer nicht.
Und ich würde das Modul nur bei mascom holen, es waren reichlich gefälschte im Umlauf, und des weiteren hasste auch immer die neuste Firmware auf dem Modul.
2. Wenn er eh nen Analogen Kabel-Anschluss hat, dann brauch er nur das Digital TV-Basic mit dem Reciever und der normalen Smartcard zu nehmen. dort sind alle Sender ausser die verschlüsselten enthalten.
UM hatte ja bis anfang des Monats auch RTL-HD,SAT1-HD usw. mal frei, aber deshalb sich das HD-Packet extra zu holen lohnt sich nicht. Aber das musst Du wissen.

Sender Digital Basic = http://www.unitymedia.de/produkte/fernsehen/digitaler-kabelanschluss.html
Sender HD = http://www.unitymedia.de/produkte/fernsehen/hd-option.html
sind also nur 6 extra in HD mehr nicht.


----------



## mns1188 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: CI+ Modul für Panasonic*

Also das AlphaCrypt Classic Modul holen; Digital TV-Basic bei Unitymedia bestellen; Smartcard in das Modul stecken, dann das Modul in den Fernsehr und auf freischaltung warten. Die bestellten Sender sollten nun unverschlüsselt sein. Richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: CI+ Modul für Panasonic*

Du kriegst bei unitymedia ein Modul inkl 2€/Monat: HDTV Empfang - HD Fernsehen von Unitymedia 

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind die digitalen Sender inzwischen je nach dem, wie man seinen Anschluss bezahlt kostenfrei, guckst Du hier: http://www.unitymedia.de/produkte/fernsehen/digitaler-kabelanschluss.html   es sind also evlt. 2€/Monat. Ansonsten ohne Aufpreis. So oder: vlt. muss man das bei euch aber noch freischalten lassen durch eine Smartcard? Ich hab noch einen "alten" Vertrag, da zahle ich 4€/Monat für das Modul inkl. der DVB-C-Gebühr. Das wäre auch der Preis, den ihr zahlen müsst für Modul + den Fall "Sie zahlen Ihre Kabelgebühren über die Mietnebenkosten?", ansonsten kann es sein, dass ihr nur ne Smartcard + Modul anfordern müsst und nur fürs Modul bezahlen müsst.


Die privaten Sender sind aber damit nicht in HD, das kostet nochmal extra. Du kriegst aber natürlich alle privaten normalen Free-Sender und noch einige mehr im VErgleich zu analog, aber in HD halt nur die öfftl Rechtlichen.


----------

